# HO racing controller?



## oldslotter66 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello getting back into racing need a good controller. Looking for one that can handle anything from G-Jets to open cars if thats possible, need names websites emails and phone numbers of people building and selling them thank you.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is my dream

DR65- DR Multi-Band Electronic Controller with Hi/Low Switch
This DR model includes the optional hi/low sensitivity switch along with the latest Multi-Band board (19 bands). The Hi/Low Switch effectively doubles the range of your sensitivity. This is the ultimate controller for H.O. slot car use.

http://www.scaleauto.com/controllers/dr40.htm

Mail: Scaleauto Box 2051, Redmond, WA., 98073 Fax: (425) 868-9865 E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Or Professor Motor for $129.00


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Difalco is another option if you're looking at high end HO controllers

http://www.difalcoonline.com/


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

The two most used controllers in FL HOPRA and FHORA are DiFalco and Luck Bob's. Recently a few racers have switched from DiFalco to Lucky Bob saying the "feel" of the Lucky Bob controller is better.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

I use a wiperless controller by John Mullen/J&S. I prefer the feather like "feel" in a controller and this has the lightest touch out of them all. Although one can change the springs to their preference, all of mines have had the light touch from the start. [email protected]


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Rick Carter said:


> I use a wiperless controller by John Mullen/J&S. I prefer the feather like "feel" in a controller and this has the lightest touch out of them all. Although one can change the springs to their preference, all of mines have had the light touch from the start. [email protected]


If memory serves the Mullen became the Lucky Bob controller. I had one in the shop recently. Its good. The Ruddock could be the better bet. The Difalco is good but its real easy to screw up if you start playing with the band trim pots.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> G-Jets to open cars


There are some good controllers out there, the problem is that some good controllers are no longer made.
I have not tried some of the newer ones on the market now, but having used the DiFalco, DR, jet stream, J&S, and Bruce theisen units

I would run with the lucky bob(J&S) unit.
1> the soft feel feel, really helps driving and blipping the short straights.
2> they seem to handle a larger range of cars and if it has the replacable resister, you have even better controll.

I can run from the touchiest t-jets to 6 mag unlimited cars with 1 controller and consistent feel:thumbsup:


----------



## oldslotter66 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help, I have come up with another problem. Doe's anyone make a controller that will work on both two wire and three wire tracks. Also doe's steve meddanic still build controllers. Thanks again.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

most three wire controllers work on two wire tracks. ask before you buy.


----------

